# What should I be doing during the day with my 1 year old to teach/stimulate him?



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess I'm just wondering if I need to more or different things with my 1 year old to teach and stimulate him.

I have only one child so far. I stay home with him full time. We may not be able to put him in preschool, so I may be the only educator til Kindergarten.

He's been slow on the movement thing - sat up well on time, but rolled over at 6 months, scooted at 11 months, cruised at 11 months, crawled (modified his scoot, basically) at 12 months. No walking or talking yet. I speak Spanish to him, DH speaks English. We have play date once a week with 2 others his age (who are way ahead of him on movement, at every stage, and are also saying some words now.) It's winter here and too cold for walks/park outings.

We basically play together, he plays independently while I do chores, or while I'm on the computer in the same room. We read a couple of books 2-3 times a day before naps and bed. I want to make sure I'm doing all I can to help his development. I feel like maybe there are activities targeted to learning I don't know about?

Advice/ideas welcome! Also would love to hear what you do with your 1 year old during the day.

TIA


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

not a sah, but wondering the same thing for my nonwalking 1yr old.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Play play play.  Oh, and sing & read!

We do Montessori homeschooling with our almost-4 year old, and my 1 year old hops in on it too. So, I'm constantly doing Montessori work with my 1 year old, but it's really all very low key play based stuff. And a lot of kitchen work--washing potatoes, mixing things, sorting beans...anything that gets her in the kitchen helping me is a learning experience for her, and she loves it! I have some of our Montessori activities on my blog: http://barefootinsuburbia.wordpress.com . My favorite blog for toddler activities is http://1plus1plus1equals1.blogspot.com/ . Search her "Tot School" stuff--it's awesome!


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

For the last few months, I've been trying to show DD 18m about all the stuff I do in the kitchen. So she stands next to me on a chair while I wash dishes. I put the chopping board on the floor and let her help cut the vegetables. We wash things together. We wipe stuff.

I've been showing her how to put her clothes on and giving her the chance to do some of the steps herself. She also loves playing with cups and a little tub of water.

Basically, I think that whatever your everyday life is... that's probably what he wants to learn about. It's great you give him space to explore and play independently.

Around 12 months I felt like I wasn't doing enough for DD either...but now she's such a bundle of curiosity it's almost like I have to keep up!

We also like going to the library to see the fish and look at books, going to play dates, and going on walks around the city while she is wrapped up. We still do a lot of back carrying even though she has been walking since 12 mo or so.

Anyhow I'm gonna keep reading this thread for more ideas!


----------



## Dootsmama (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm so glad you asked this - I have a 9 month old and was wondering what else I can be doing to stimulate him and help him learn. I feel like I run out of things to say and want to be sure I'm talking enough and giving him every opportunity to learn.


----------



## mizzoh (Sep 9, 2008)

This doesn't address your issues of not walking yet, etc, but at that age I think one of the best things you can do is make them part of your life. Housework, cooking, ERRANDS, and lots and lots of walks in the stroller. I am positive ds learned a lot because we used an outward facing front-style baby carrier for as long as possible. Also, you might want to look into something like playtime at a place like Gymboree or at your library. Gymboree might be a fun place for your baby to practice gross motor skills


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

My 1y does what I do. I go about my day and he just follows along course I have to modify it for multiple nursings, cranky toddler, naps, etc... He likes to play in the sink while I am working in the kitchen, help me unload the dishwasher, move laundry around, he has a toy vacuum that he gets while I use the real one. I have older children so he gets dragged all over for them as well, but back when I just had 1, she just did what I do as well.

Your son is what 13months or so? Not walking yet is normal, it isn't a concern until 18m. If I remember correctly they consider 12 months average for a first word.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

I love this book.

http://www.amazon.com/MegaSkills%C2%A9-Babies-Toddlers-Beyond-Happiness/dp/1402212143/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1292208471&sr=8-3

I love it just for the ideas, if nothing else.

I have a little one just turned 2 a week ago. I try to spend at least one hour each day doing something specifically with her, something not picking up, not doing chores, but an activity just with her. They don't always work out, but that's ok. We do things like baking cookies, making krispie treats or other snacks. When it's warm out, we play in the sprinkler or wading pool, or even go to the big neighborhood pool. The other day, I made playdough with her, then set her on it, with cookie cutters etc. I also discovered that she liked playing in the flour on the table to knead the playdough on, so we drew shapes in the flour.


----------



## omamasmama (Nov 20, 2010)

We have a 23 month old and I wonder the same thing. I am home with her all the time or it's dh that's here with her. I'm constantly wondering if I'm doing enough. I've even had people tell me it's not right for her to be home with me and she should be in school with other kids because I can't give her what she needs. Well that's a whole other rant in and of itself.

I will say that at 1 year we did everything together. We played a lot and she was starting to play independently while I cooked or washed dishes. I engaged her with what I was doing, talked with her about it, let her check stuff out. I really like the mama's idea of setting time aside to just be with your little one, no errands, chores, just one on one time. I think this makes a huge difference. I can tell my dd gets needy if I've been trying to get too much done without focusing on her.

I would also say playgroups. Playing with other kids, getting out of your house and into a new environment can be a big stimulation for little ones. Even going to the store or library.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

My first kiddo walked at 14 months. My second at 12 and a half months. Sounds like you're doing plenty. You don't have to go overboard. Just relax and enjoy the ride. Lots of people homeschool - techinically, what you do now is homeschooling. But, it's all fun and games at the moment. Your kid learns while playing and interacting with you guys.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> My 1y does what I do. I go about my day and he just follows along course I have to modify it for multiple nursings, cranky toddler, naps, etc... He likes to play in the sink while I am working in the kitchen, help me unload the dishwasher, move laundry around, he has a toy vacuum that he gets while I use the real one. I have older children so he gets dragged all over for them as well, but back when I just had 1, she just did what I do as well.
> 
> Your son is what 13months or so? Not walking yet is normal, it isn't a concern until 18m. If I remember correctly they consider 12 months average for a first word.


I do this as well. My dd is almost 11 months, and she just goes along with whatever I'm doing.

On the walking, I would not be concerned at all. I personally know friend's babies that have walked as early as 7 1/2 months and not until 16 months.


----------



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for their advice and sharing so far! It makes me feel better about what we're doing.

I must say though, I am surprised to hear about letting LO's play in the sink, help empty the dishwasher, etc! DS wouldn't be safe to stand on a chair to reach the sink, and I get so little done sometimes that it's hard to let him put the clean dishes on the floor from the dishwasher! Maybe I need to let him take them out and hand them to me. Hadn't thought of that. He does love to play with our metal mixing bowls, measuring cups etc., which I'm fine with. But we are now putting latches on the cabinets bc there are things in each that are unsafe or too much mess potential (ie olive oil, etc) and we have limited cab space to move things around. sigh. Wish I could let him explore freely, but dont' see how that could work in this house.

I dont' want to say no a lot to him, but I do find that I spend a lot of time trying to prevent him from getting into places/things that are unsafe or I don't want destroyed, while I'm cooking, using the bathroom, etc. I think I need to find a way to let him be with me and participate in more activities of mine without worrying about the results. hmm.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Play? Stimulate? I have to say, questions like this never crossed my mind when I had a one-year-old. I just went about my day, like a pp said, and he came along. When I cooked dinner, he watched from the backpack. When I did folded laundry, he played or "helped." He had access to the pots and pans in the kitchen cupboards and lots of books and toys. I read to him. He went to the grocery store with me, etc.

It never occurred to me to wonder if there was something else I should be doing or if I was doing enough. The way I saw it, getting through the day and having dinner on the table while caring for a 1yo was a huge accomplishment on its own. OP, you are doing just fine.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariacm*
> 
> Thanks to all for their advice and sharing so far! It makes me feel better about what we're doing.
> 
> ...


 Well, mine sits on the kitchen floor and plays with the mixing bowls and pots, wooden spoons. I don't do the dishwasher while she's in the kitchen.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Only one of my kids walked by a year old-- she was just past 12 months. The other two walked at 15 and 17 months. 17 months was late-- but even then, I was told there was no reason to be concerned until 18 months. (FWIW, he's almost four years old now, and just fine.)


----------



## kittie313 (Aug 3, 2004)

My second was 19mo when she started walking................... She was born 4 weeks early and the ped did declare her officially a preterm baby because she has always been on the later end of normal for things. My other 3 walked between 7-10mo which is more normal for *my* family. I wouldn't worry about your 1yo not walking yet as long as the ped isn't concerned. When your closer to 18mo and the baby isn't walking, then I'd start asking about it.

As for what mine do at a year old during the day........

chew on board books

throw stuffed animals

tear every book off the bookshelves

dump the duplos bin and scatter it

pull momma's pants down when she stops to moan at the mess that was just discovered LOL

pull every pot and pan out of my cabinet (dude, add big spoons and you got a nifty drum set)

splash in the bit of water I put in my biggest bowl for them on the floor

whipped cream on a cookie sheet (that way its edible)

LOTS of snacks

read together

stack blocks

dig in dirt

"fold" the clothes

pull all the clean clothes out of dresser drawers instead of helping put it away

jump on beds, sofa, chairs, etc.

make mommy beg the sweet angel to take a nap so she can too

LOL in my home, 1yo's are the FUN time. I love ages 1-4yo, its just so active and fun and TIRING for me. I don't worry about doing anything with them outside playing and experiencing life. And so far, my girls all are on track academically when they are 5yo and start K (well my oldest wasn't but then she's a bit different from the other girls). If you really *need* something to add so that you feel like you are doing enough with your 1yo, check out www.letteroftheweek.com and check out the 1yo program. Free site, and will get you all the way into early elementary if you really feel you need to add to what you are doing now. But trust me, it is enough.


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittie313*
> 
> My second was 19mo when she started walking................... She was born 4 weeks early and the ped did declare her officially a preterm baby because she has always been on the later end of normal for things. My other 3 walked between 7-10mo which is more normal for *my* family. I wouldn't worry about your 1yo not walking yet as long as the ped isn't concerned. When your closer to 18mo and the baby isn't walking, then I'd start asking about it.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! That sounds exactly like my days around here with my one yr old!


----------



## Loves2Bake (Dec 19, 2010)

My Daughter is 18 months and loves art! At this age it's more about experimenting with the textures and manipulating object, not the outcome. I love tempura finger paint, homemade play dough, stickers, playing with bubble wrap, tracing her hands and feet, etc. Here is a link to a bunch of toddler art projects http://fun.familyeducation.com/childrens-art-activities/crafts/33376.html

Don't forget to explain everything you're doing, little one is *always* watching & learning!


----------



## christislife (Jan 27, 2012)

I am 27 years old. I was born in 1984. I weighted in at 1 pound and 13 ounces when I was born. The doctors told my parents that I would never walk, my teeth wouldnt all fit in my moutth. I had congestive heart failure and had a heart mermer. The heart mermer closed up before I was 5. I was in out of the hospital several times with namonia. I had a blood transplant. The doctors didnt think I would make. They were going to put me of for adpotion and my parents stopped that in a hurry. My mother had to tube feed me everday for a while. I started walking when I was 2. My father would stand me up everyday and never gave up hope. The odds were againest me. I had troubles learning in school but now I have conquored alot of them. i thank God that he gave me life. My mother never gave up on me she had faith.

Today I have great health. I have two beautiful sons 2 and 6. I am married. So you see dont let lifes trials and trubilations get you. Have faith in God to get you through. We have limited understanding but the Lord has unlimited understanding. may the Lord protect your son and be with him through out his days. may the lord see you through. God Bless and take care. Julie


----------



## jes h (Jan 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariacm*
> 
> Thanks to all for their advice and sharing so far! It makes me feel better about what we're doing.
> 
> ...


Ha! Its all about your comfort level. I love Montessori, but DH is less so when it comes to things like this. I read him a section of one of my books that went something like 'at 18 months the child can chop small vegetables with a blunt butcher knife' He totally freaked out. DS does no chopping here!









However, one element I love about Montessori at this age is just what you described; taking the activity and finding a part your little one CAN do. In our house, dishes are all on a low, open shelf so DS can retrieve them to set the table, or put them away (he is 3 now, this is probably too much for a 1 year old, just an example). When my MIL cooked, she would always give any child in the house a bowl with a little sugar and water or an egg to stir away at if they could not actually help with the meal prep - she would act like she was adding it to what she was doing at some point and discretely toss it down the sink later. Stuff like that.

Beside that, read, read, read. Then read! Talk, talk, talk, then talk some more! I had a hard time at first talking to my son when he didn't really talk back, but I got used to it. I usually described the things we could see as we walked about. The more language exposure, the better! (Jealous that you have a bilingual house!!!)


----------



## Hattie'sMama (Oct 29, 2010)

I would agree that talking about everything that happens is one of the best things you can do. As far as the kitchen is concerned, I have one cabinet that I put a lot of random stuff in that is Hattie's safe cupboard to explore-wooden spoons, a cracked ice cube tray, plastic leftover containers. Stuff we don't use regularly and that is safe, so she can go to town while I get a couple of things accomplished.


----------



## queenofchaos (Feb 16, 2008)

PPs have lots of great ideas! A responsive loving parent is pretty much all your LO needs right now. The single best thing you can do for your child's education is to read out loud in huge amounts, include material that is above (way above) their current level. Try to get classics. Books on CD/tape to play in the car (check out the library) are great, too. Limit TV time. Spend at least an hour outside (not necessarily all at once) every day. Talk a lot and explain what you are doing. Try and involve your LO as much as you can, like others have mentioned.

One booK I like "Slow and Steady, Get Me Ready."


----------



## jes h (Jan 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *queenofchaos*
> 
> PPs have lots of great ideas! A responsive loving parent is pretty much all your LO needs right now. The single best thing you can do for your child's education is to read out loud in huge amounts, include material that is above (way above) their current level. Try to get classics. Books on CD/tape to play in the car (check out the library) are great, too. Limit TV time. Spend at least an hour outside (not necessarily all at once) every day. Talk a lot and explain what you are doing. Try and involve your LO as much as you can, like others have mentioned.
> 
> One booK I like "Slow and Steady, Get Me Ready."


Amen!

Thanks for pointing out even reading material that is way above current level. Great for complex language exposure, and great for your own sanity (I mean, how many times can one read Pat the Bunny before going nuts!).

DS was still nursing very regularly till 18 months, so our bedtime routine was to nurse before bed while DH read a novel out loud. We read all the Chronicles of Narnia this way. Ended up being a very soothing time for all of us.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I think every child and parent is differnet and the best way is just to BE with them- which is what you are doing! And figure it out as you go. I don't think you need to be specifically teaching them anything other than what comes naturally to you as life is so new to them still and everything is learning. How many months old is your 1 yr old? 1 year old is also so different from the beginning to the older part of it. When ds was early one, 12-18 months or so- we would just go to the library and grocery store and walk around and see people and that was enough- and of course stay home a lot and hang out. After about 18 months (he is now 23 months ) or maybe after 21 months or so he just needed to be in more places where he could explore and exercise and be with other children- so I started making the effort to take him to play places and toddler gym type of places- even though it means more driving and going out of my local area about 20 minutes to get to some of those places. But that was only because I could tell he waa getting physically and emotionally restlesss with the same ole. So I think the child can show you if you need to change it up. And also- regarding walking- my ds didn't walk till 19 months and now he is running around fine with all the other toddlers 

But I think just being with them and loving and being present is the best thing- there is no secret teaching that you are missing- I think everyone is just figuring it out as we go and also differnet kids like different things.

For example my ds has no interest in art- I give him crayons or art supplies and he just throws them or puts them in containers! I have no art inclination myself so it makes sense I guess- but ds has his own things he does like.


----------



## bookwise (Jan 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *queenofchaos*
> 
> One booK I like "Slow and Steady, Get Me Ready."


i just found this book, it's available for free as a pdf via ERIC at http://www.eric.ed.gov/ERICWebPortal/detail?accno=ED332802

 thanks for all the great recommendations! as the mother of a 10 month old girl, i gotta say her favorite thing to do is go outside. we walk around the city for at least an hour every day and she loves people-watching from her ergo so so much.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I wanted to add- if you can find a "music togeher" class near you- we started going to one once a week and ds and I love it. they are all over the country.


----------



## pandd06 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am a firm believer in learning through play and everyday life as all a child needs for the first several years in terms of "education". I am not a fan of classes that tell me firmly what to do or fast-paced enviornments like a local "gym" (I will leave unnamed) where if a child doesn't play with something for 3 min they put it away and put out something else--my kid needs time to settle in and discover for himself. Not all classes are like that, but I am leery of the ones that are.

Things we do...


Lots and lots of downtime at home to allow for baby-led play/exploration (may or may not involve me playing, may or may not involve things marketed as toys, never includes TV or toys that perform, both of which are shown to reduce attention span)
Read books
Go for walks
Cuddle
Involve baby in every-day life (he's in the kitchen when I am in the kitchen, "helps" put laundry away, sits on the grass while I rake, I wear him on my back when doing some chores) We are thinking about getting a Learning Tower for the kitchen.
I love music, so we listen to lots of music and dance. When I play guitar, I let LO bang/strum on an old guitar.
We got to LaLeche League meetings and Babywearing International meetings a couple times per month. I get to hang out with other moms and LO gets to socialize (albiet I don't believe that babies need interaction with same-aged children to thrive--that need comes later).
I have a unique work set-up so LO comes to work with me some days.
Outings: swimming, church, indoor mall playground, friends' house, petting farm, library, grandparents' house


----------



## remymom (Aug 6, 2011)

Great post everyone! My son just turned 1. He started daycare at 10 months so I don't find myself trying to find things to do since we only get 3 full days together and 2 are with my husband.

I'd love to get DS involved in house chores but I'm not sure how. Some of your children sound so cooperative. My friend also said her son sat in the sink while she made dinner. Well I must have a different type of baby because I doubt he'd stay long on the counter. He doesn't sit still for very long!!! He's very mobile, crawling, pulling himself up on things, pushing things, playing with his toys and taking the occasional steps. I understand Mariacm how you feel about trying to keep DS out of trouble. We're very slowly baby-proofing. Often if I try to get something done (chore, get myself ready), he creates another chore for me by emptying a cupboard, drawer, bookshelf! So we aren't really able to do chores unless we're 2 and one can be with him. Anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

Even though it's cold out I would still get outside, I live in Vermont and I would go crazy if I didn't take my daughter outside a lot. We usually walk about a mile to the train station so she can watch the train, on warmer days we go sledding, go to the park and swing in the swings or go down the slide, or she just crawls around in the snow. Even when it's very cold, like 5 degrees Fahrenheit, I still bundle her up in her baby carrier and wear a big coat that I wrap around her.

Also,I just wanted to say that not walking at one is no big deal, lots of babies don't walk until even 15 months, babies walk at different ages and it usually has nothing to do with how smart they are. Also, babies who are bilingual often take longer to start talking/talking clearly as they have to sort out 2 different languages, but growing up with 2 languages it supposed to be really good brain development (you probably know that all ready).


----------



## ruby2011 (Mar 14, 2012)

in regards to your 1 yr old walking, it is nothing to worry about. There are no adults still crawling around, even if you did nothing to tech him, he would still work it out for himself. But things you can do to encourage him and make into a game are: teach co ordination - we have 2 steps out the back going into the yard and we taught our daughter at 9 months how to go up and down. when she approached steps by crawling we said turn around and pphysically picked her up and turned her around, guiding one foot day, then the next, then her hands, they really enjoy learning by you doing it with them.

when ever you put your boy down after holding him, always stand him onto his feet and hold his hand for a sec before letting him go to the ground, he will start to realise that you are ment to be on your feet. When ever going from one room to the next let him walk! dont carry him. it will take a while to get around and do things, but it uses up a few mins of the day, so why not. if your little man is cruising (walking but always holding onto things) we have just discovered that our daughter loves to push the shopping trolley around the supermarket! she stands at my feet and hold onto the back of the trolley and pushes while i guide it around all the shoppers. and it tired her out! great! Hope these ideas help. it feels like it is just never going to happen, but they all get there in the end. Good luck


----------



## ruby2011 (Mar 14, 2012)

in regards to your 1 yr old walking, it is nothing to worry about. There are no adults still crawling around, even if you did nothing to tech him, he would still work it out for himself. But things you can do to encourage him and make into a game are: teach co ordination - we have 2 steps out the back going into the yard and we taught our daughter at 9 months how to go up and down. when she approached steps by crawling we said turn around and pphysically picked her up and turned her around, guiding one foot day, then the next, then her hands, they really enjoy learning by you doing it with them.

when ever you put your boy down after holding him, always stand him onto his feet and hold his hand for a sec before letting him go to the ground, he will start to realise that you are ment to be on your feet. When ever going from one room to the next let him walk! dont carry him. it will take a while to get around and do things, but it uses up a few mins of the day, so why not. if your little man is cruising (walking but always holding onto things) we have just discovered that our daughter loves to push the shopping trolley around the supermarket! she stands at my feet and hold onto the back of the trolley and pushes while i guide it around all the shoppers. and it tired her out! great! Hope these ideas help. it feels like it is just never going to happen, but they all get there in the end. Good luck


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a 5 yo, a 3 yo and a 1 yo.. My mothering has definitely changed a lot from my first to my third, I allow my third a LOT more freedom than my first. I was always scared with my first she was going to get hurt but now I realized that kids are smarter than we give them credit for









Things my kids do/did from 1-2:

help with dishes/kitchen chores.. Im totally comfortable with them standing next to me while I wash dishes or helping me unload a dishwasher. The only time one of them has come close to falling I was right there to catch them. To me its safer than letting them crawl around/walk around while I did the dishes.

Anything that required dumping or stiring they helped with

If I was kneeding dough on the counter they can sit next to the dough and "help" me kneed.

By 18 months they could all use a dull knife to cut veggies/fruits.. Now at 3 and 5 my older two can use sharp knifes under my supervision.

Playing outside in the rain (properly dressed, of course, and only if there was no thunderstorms)

Playing in the mud puddles

picking flowers

bird "watching" (or in their case bird chasing







)

Reading a TON of books

My middle LOVED story time at the library at that age, my oldest not so much

They all loved/love building towers, especially if they could knock them down afterwards









A lot of song singing.. a lot of finger play

playdough and cookie cutters

fingerpaint, easel painting, "drawing" (I use the term loosely







), anything else involving creating things

Alot of free play, they still get a TON of free play.. Hey! You are only a kid once!









I keep a low shelf full of cans for them to stack and unstack

Dress up, my oldest thought it was great fun to dress up in my clothing and her daddy's uniforms.

A bowl with rice, a measuring cup and a couple of empty bowls.. This kept them occupied for a while

Anything that I was doing around the house they were allowed to do along side me.. Laundry, picking up, taking care of pets, cleaning out the car etc.

Im sure there is more but I have kids jumping on me trying to get my attention.


----------



## athena111 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not really a "TV mom" but my daughter adores the baby signing Time dvds, she is on the fourth DVD. I purchased them on eBay for 20 bucks a piece and they're wonderful and now my daughter who is one and a half knows over 40 words in sign language and is in excellent communicator and an overall very happy child because her communication skills are so strong. Also you cam get a break while baby signing time plays unless you'd like to sit there with them and do the signs which I do recommend doing at least once in a while so that you learn the signs and can recognize them.


----------



## Sarah2987 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to add that it's a great idea to teach your 1 yr old sign language. I've found (My Baby Can Talk) videos from http://mybabytalks.net to be really useful. But I would suggest that you sit through the videos with your child so that you can interact and learn the sign language along with your baby... maybe 30 minutes a day. More importantly, do incorporate the use of sign languages in your daily routine.

It's really helpful as babies can start communicating using hands as early as 10 months old (way before they can speak!). My daughter is 13 mth and has started signing. It's really interesting to see her looking at my hand gestures with understanding.


----------



## researchparent (Oct 14, 2013)

I completely agree that using baby sign language is a great, rewarding way to interact with a 12 month old. I signed with both of my kids (now 3 years and 18 months) and I really think it helped them learn to speak earlier than other kids and helped reduced tantrums since they were able to get across what they wanted and had extra practice communicating before they could speak. The book Sign, Sing, and Play! by Monta Z. Briant (http://researchparent.com/sign-sing-and-play/) has a lot of really great, unusual ideas for incorporating signing into your day in a fun way.

When I was home alone all day with my first son and didn't know any other mothers, I also really like pulling ideas from The Toddler's Busy Book by Trish Kuffner (http://researchparent.com/the-toddlers-busy-book/). Some of the best ideas involve making homemade toys using family photographs (like blocks out of milk cartons with photos pasted on the side). Another idea that my first child really liked was to take a formula container (or other metal container with lid), put a hole in the lid the size of a ping pong ball, and let your child push ping pong balls through the hole. When my son was 16 months old, he would spend 20 minutes pushing them in and dumping them out over and over and over (day after day after day).


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

This is my opinion, not right or wrong.

I just believe that 1 year olds should experience life in its natural state. Hang out with friends of all ages (this can be a playdate with little ones or tea with an older friend) go window shopping, go for small hikes and do things like apple and berry picking. Notice spiders and flies and tractors and a person in a wheelchair. Talk about everything you observe and talk with others plenty in baby's presence. Introduce the baby to people as often as possible. Do art. Any kind of art. Let the baby get into things like bowls of beans, a bowl of flour (outside) and a basketful of ribbons. play outside in your yard or at the park. Kiss, hug, read, just live with each other!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I forgot to add that 1 year olds love instruments and singing and storyhour at the library.


----------



## 1jwilder (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## youngmumma (Jul 17, 2014)

Peony said:


> My 1y does what I do. I go about my day and he just follows along course I have to modify it for multiple nursings, cranky toddler, naps, etc... He likes to play in the sink while I am working in the kitchen, help me unload the dishwasher, move laundry around, he has a toy vacuum that he gets while I use the real one. I have older children so he gets dragged all over for them as well, but back when I just had 1, she just did what I do as well.
> 
> Your son is what 13months or so? Not walking yet is normal, it isn't a concern until 18m. If I remember correctly they consider 12 months average for a first word.


hi there. I've got a 1 year old little boy and i have the same concern that I'm not doing enough to stimulate him and help him learn not that he is behind in anyway, he can say mum, dad, nan and can walk a few steps at a time. But I'm worried that he just does the same thing each day he also has no siblings, and no children his age close to us. He does go to a creche for about an hour and a half for 5days a week. I've noticed a lot of people are talking about helping in the kitchen etc, when you talk about playing in the sink while you cook, do you mean sitting in the sink and playing or that they have a chair to stand on. Either way i like the idea but i am concerned that he may fall. i usually let him play with the utensils when i cook and take them in and out of the draws, I've also made one of the bottom draws just for Tupperware and i let him play with everything in that draw and pull whatever he wants out.. unpacking the dishwasher is also a bit of a pain as he just likes to climb into it. My other issue with kitchen play is that our oven is down low so he tends to play with the knob when I'm not watching and turing it on. any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. also does anyone think that 1 is too young for finger painting etc.


----------

